# The Motherload



## Growdude (Sep 2, 2007)

Guy I know pulls in today with a giant trash bag of pot.
We pulled the stems and ended up with 2 force flex bags stuffed with leaf.

Here we made 3 batches and it did not even dent 1 of the bags.

Invest in Bubble bags and people just give you pot!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice golden color on this batch.
 Cant believe how much is left, ill get bored before all this is made into hash.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Very nice golden color on this batch.
> Cant believe how much is left, ill get bored before all this is made into hash.


 
for some free hash ill be more tham happy to help when you get bored haha


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 3, 2007)

Need Some Help Growdude,i'll Be Gaad To Help..


----------



## bono (Sep 3, 2007)

Is that the 5 or the 8 bag set? Looks tasty!


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a 3 bagger~


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 4, 2007)

thats hilarious, u lucky son of a bean

Fire it up < literally

KT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2007)

*Very nice mang were on our way over.   *


----------



## medicore (Sep 4, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 4, 2007)

wow nice dude


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

You will be good and hash for awhile man! Hey though, the good part is that it is all free! 

You better get to work too.....thats a lot of leaves, Look at those bags and how swollen they are


----------



## Growdude (Sep 4, 2007)

bono said:
			
		

> Is that the 5 or the 8 bag set? Looks tasty!


 
7 bag kit I use 6 of them.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

Just realized in the first pic.......That rusty razor? You might want to get a new one man, with tetnis and who knows what that razor has been through, it looks like a lot though


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 4, 2007)

Freeze the trim and I'll be right over.........you supply the sweat, right?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 4, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Just realized in the first pic.......That rusty razor? You might want to get a new one man, with tetnis and who knows what that razor has been through, it looks like a lot though


 
I knew sombody was going to say somthin about that nasty thing, well it bit the dust yesterday but had to make sure I got my money's worth.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 5, 2007)

droooooool....................................




wow!


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 6, 2007)

i feel dumb cuz i don know wat the hell im lookin at lol!


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 6, 2007)

You are looking at alot lot of hash my freind


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Igot rolling papers


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 7, 2007)

"i got my hash piiiipe...dun dun dun dun--dun dun dun dun"

hash pipe-by weezer


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 10, 2007)

now that's some good fortune....the hash looks great....did you process it all?  what was your yield?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 10, 2007)

so i have a very nice bong, or one of 7 extremely nice pipes..........got some to spare? lol

Fire it up

KT

and what is the total weight  of hash u got from all that


----------



## Growdude (Sep 10, 2007)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> now that's some good fortune....the hash looks great....did you process it all? what was your yield?


 
We made 5 batches and its plenty for now havent weighed any of this but in the past I get ~ 15 grams per batch.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you use bubble bags on plants that have been too close to male and have become full of seeds? I noticed that there are still a great amount of trics on the plant, but is it still potent?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 9, 2009)

*I :heart:hash.....     my favorite buzz !   *


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Can you use bubble bags on plants that have been too close to male and have become full of seeds? I noticed that there are still a great amount of trics on the plant, but is it still potent?


yes... "yes"... and "YES"...


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 10, 2009)

well thanks hick.. I will try that when I harvest.. Gonna save some seeds for next year though.


----------

